
Your photos, decentralized and encrypted – the tech inside Textile Photo - andrewxhill
https://medium.com/textileio/your-photos-decentralized-and-encrypted-a-first-look-at-the-tech-inside-textile-photos-9b0155c25f15
======
byproxy
Looks like a good alternative to Google Photos and Instagram in one. I've
signed up.

I don't have much in the way of technical comments, but wondering: Is(are)
"bad content/users/communities" decided by law, majority consensus, or
minority consensus?

